# Symphonic Sketchpad keyswitches not behaving



## nolotrippen (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm trying to map SP to another instrument which starts mapping on C0. I select "key" but SP only only goes to C-2 (hmmm); so I select range and maybe I can get a C0 that way. I can, but here we have an extremely fiddly (frustrating) way to select the key. No way to just type it in. No way to drag the keyboard key to the desired keyswitch key. So I pull until I get C0 for Sustain (works), then I try and change Marcato C#0 and want to make the second window have the same value. There's an arrow between the two values (have no idea why) so I try and change the second value in the second window and I just can't get it to work; every value that's close, but no cigar, but NOT the value I want.

Sent a note about this to RR this morning, but maybe someone here has an answer before they get back to me.


----------

